# Industrywide Honey Usage



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

http://www.agriculture.gov.sk.ca/Honey_Industry_Profile


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> What kind of honey is used in dog food? Which dog foods use honey in them? Is it on the label, like the Cheerios?


Here's a dog food with honey:
http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/product-details.aspx?pet=dog&pid=78&dm=snack

Click on the "Ingredients" tab for more information. It doesn't specify the percentage of honey, but you can get an idea because ingredients are always listed in decreasing order of quantity.


----------

